# lynnhaven report 10/7/07



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

arrived around 10am .watched a few guys load up there yaks and headed
out. pulled the yak out of the truck and went for it. never fished a lick out of a kayak moreless paddled one. 

1st thing i did once on the water was turned on the fish finder, i used the directions on the post that stickied here on P & S it worked!  thanks for the great directions. 

ok anyways paddled out of crab creek with no general idea where i was going.i decided to hang a right an ran into j_lannon , who loaned me a gulp that lasted all day and within 2 casts i boated my first fish, a 20 inch speckled trout 

later in the day i meet up with hairybuggs , who shows me the ropes in the inlet and around the 757 . 

i was addicted from that point on . over all today i caught around 10 trout ,mostly smaller ones ,but the 20 incher is gonna taste good. 

thanks john and mike for all the help/advise you guys gave me today to make this enjoyable.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

congrats on the trout, glad ya didnt flip'er


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

SF 72, great job! Sounds like you had a blast. Told ya we'd compare notes. Barnegat Bay/Inlet was not as kind to me today. Weakfish shorts, sea robins and small sand sharks. Philly Jack


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG nice :fishing:! Congrats!Welcome to the dark side


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Welcome*

Great to meet you and Hairybuggs.

I almost always prefer fishing alone, but you guys were great company. 

I had a very nice time.

PM me if ya need anything.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats SF72...This 'yakkin thing's pretty cool, ain't it?!


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Congrats SF72...This 'yakkin thing's pretty cool, ain't it?!


sure is thanks for the FF install thread.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

did ya have yer crocs on


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

FishnAddiction said:


> did ya have yer crocs on


yep


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds like yah had a good maiden voyage. Now all you gotta do is condition yourself for sleepless nights and good excuses to get yourself out of work


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> Sounds like yah had a good maiden voyage. Now all you gotta do is condition yourself for sleepless nights and good excuses to get yourself out of work


this is why i sold my yak


yaks lead to crocs and crocs can lead to all kinds of things....even possum joustin' down on HI


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Great to meet you and Hairybuggs.
> 
> I almost always prefer fishing alone, but you guys were great company.
> 
> ...



hehehe... I realize that I am pretty hairy these days, but it 's "harry buggs" 

Was good to meet both of ya. Thanks John for pointing the way to the 757, quite an interesting place. One question fer shorefisher, though. How'd you manage to fish all day with just one gulp body? Now, that's a talent to cultivate! See you guys on the water!

~buggs


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

harry buggs said:


> hehehe... I realize that I am pretty hairy these days, but it 's "harry buggs"
> 
> Was good to meet both of ya. Thanks John for pointing the way to the 757, quite an interesting place. One question fer shorefisher, though. How'd you manage to fish all day with just one gulp body? Now, that's a talent to cultivate! See you guys on the water!
> 
> ~buggs



i dont know, must of had the fishing gods with me that day .


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> Sounds like yah had a good maiden voyage. Now all you gotta do is condition yourself for sleepless nights and good excuses to get yourself out of work


i think i can manage that .


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

well being ive been out in the yak now, im gonna make some changes to the anchor system .right now it lies on the top of the left side of the yak , gonna move it down on the side of the yak . anyone have any suggestions or pics to help me out?

oh yea just a quick note , no lesner rash here but my legs are sunburned to hell


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd suggest using clips and cleats on each side of the boat, so you can easily change the trolley to either side of the boat. It wouldn't hurt to add a rear trolley too.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*757*

OK GUYS....GLAD TO HEAR THERE HAS BEEN SOME ACTIVITY @ THE 757 . HAIRY & SHOREFISHER YOU NEED TO MAKE A TRIP WITH MYSELF AND MR. LYNNHAVEN OR SKUNKAPE OR EVEN ROCKSTAR, THEY HAVE ALL SEEN THE WAYS OF THE DARKSIDE . AS MOST PEOPLE KNOW I PREFER TO FISH AT NITE, SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO MAKE THAT JOURNEY opcorn:...BUT I CAN CAPTURE SIDE EYES DURING THE DAY ALSO . PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A NITE TRIP ......PEACE OUT


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I can vouch for Tug and his bud lynnhaven... these guys know there #$*% back there and great guys to fish with. As of now, my fall fishin' in the yak is done... unless I get a new beater soon... or I might just have to throw the yak on the caddy


----------

